# tire pressure monitoring system



## Steph

I'm looking into buying a tire pressure monitoring system for my motor home I was wondering what is the best one to buy


----------



## Bigbillsd

I bought this one last year:  https://amzn.to/2J6SAcN 
6 monitors for the coach and 4 on the toad.   I thought I paid about $50 less that what I see it for now.   After using it for 15,000 miles I am very happy I purchased it.  Its saved my bacon twice when the inner dual wheel valve decided to leak, on two different wheels at different times.   I wouldn't drive my coach without it now.   At first I wasn't sure about spending so much money, but now it seems like one of my smarter purchases.  -Bill


----------



## garyd

We purchased a TST Truck Systems Technology early last summer for our 40' motorhome and tow vehicle and have been very pleased with it except that I wish we would have purchased the simple B&W display instead of the TM-507 color monitor which is difficult to impossible to view in bright situations when wearing polarized sunglasses. The display uses a blue color to display the numbers for the PSI and temperatures. We also purchased the (semi) anti-theft proof cap wheel sensors instead of the optional flow-through sensors for both the MH and toad. I usually remove the sensors from the toad when we aren't towing to prevent theft and save on the replaceable CR1632 button batteries which are suppose to last about one year if left in place. Another great feature of this system is it's capability to receive the cap sensor signals from the toad without having to use the supplied amplifier that is normally mounted on the rear inside of the MH. The display was also fairly easy to set up using the manual and watching some youtube videos. Some systems have sensors that last 5 years or so without needing to be sent back to the factory for battery replacement or new sensors which can cost $35-50 each. So far the batteries on the MH are still good but will probably need replacing before the fall. I did a lot of research and spoke to several customer support people for several of the systems on the market before purchasing. If you don't like the idea of having to replace the button cell batteries once a year of so then you should probably opt for one of the other systems on the market. If you want to save a few bucks and don't mind changing the batteries and you want a system with great signal strength, then I don't think you can go wrong with the TST system. www.tsttruck.com  Cummin, GA. Good Luck!


----------



## C Nash

Thanks for the review.  Been considering one


----------

